# How do you wash your dog?



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I wash Nia in the bathtub with a very full tub of water. I put her on a stool to shampoo and then put her back in the tub to rinse off. Then I put her back on the stool for conditioner and back into the same tub of water to rinse. I don't draw a new tub of water to rinse again, I just take her out afterwards. Is that weird? I figured she's so tiny and the tub of water is so full that the water is still pretty clean even if I rinse her in it.

How do you guys do it? Do you make 2 tubs of water? Do you use the shower? Go to the groomers? Use shampoo only? Both conditioner and shampoo?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

since ive got the short haired guys and my moms jacuzzi tub is awesome and has a spray handle thingger .... like a showerhead that has a hose on it ... but in the tub ........

so i just plop one in the tub wet them down ... only use shampoo though its specially made to make them shine and smell good ... shampoo then rinse and towel dry .... then pup number 2 haha  
fairly simple for these guys


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Garden hose soak + shampoo + garden hose rinse + towel dry = Fluffybutt Kobe

I use a hose attachment on the stream setting and make him dodge it for giggles. 

Just kidding. He's a pain in the arse to get soaked since his coat is pretty waterpoof.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cold weather: I put the dog in the tub, get her very wet by pitcher fulls of water. Shampoo, rinse off. Sometimes I do conditioner and sometimes I don't. After rinsing, she jumps out and are towel dried.

Warm weather: Hosed until wet, then same as above lol


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish I had a dog big enough to just hose down. If I hosed Nia she'll probably fly away from the power of the water -__- LOL


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

also ... my dogs really hate the water for some reason ... especially fisch .... yesterday i took them to one of the dogparks close by that has a lake for them to swim in .... fischer would follow another dog at full speed until the edge of the lake where the other dog would plow in and he would slam on the brakes and refused to even go in the wet mud haha


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cracker gets in the tub on cue for a wetdown and shampoo. I have a handheld shower head and use a really nice biodegradable shampoo/conditioner called Earth Bath (Mango flavoured, yummy!). She doesn't LOVE the bath, but she LOVES the rubdown that comes after. I love to see her coat all shiny but it doesn't last long..lol.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Cracker gets in the tub on cue for a wetdown and shampoo. I have a handheld shower head and use a really nice biodegradable shampoo/conditioner called Earth Bath (Mango flavoured, yummy!). She doesn't LOVE the bath, but she LOVES the rubdown that comes after. I love to see her coat all shiny but it doesn't last long..lol.


I love Earthbath. I have the mango one right now too


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hose to adaptor on kitchen faucet so I have warm water.
Dog on leash, young dog on low table, old dog on lawn, me in chair armed with some cookies, comb, shampoo and conditioner.

Old lab mix with dense short coat, water on, dog tied to chair, squirt water on one side, shampoo, add more water to actually get her wet and soap up, turn and repeat on other side. Turn, rinse first side then other side. Repeat with conditioner. Move to patio and dry with HV, takes about 20 minutes. Wipe out ears and done.

Younger spaniel mix with longer thinner coat, water on, dog tied to chair and on low table. Wet down, dog wets me down, shampoo, comb out, rinse, condition, comb out, rinse. Move to patio and dry well with HV, takes about 15 minutes then trimming and fur removal begins.

After dog are done I shower and dress and off to show the neighborhood my beautiful clean dogs staying far from mud puddles cuse spaniel mix adores mud puddles! And has had 2 baths in one day as a result.

No fur in house. No fur in drain. No wet dog dash to the front door. No achy back from leaning over. Glad I live where there is a warm enough day any month of the year!

Before the hose adaptor I would go in the tub with them and a shower hose. Both at the same time, towel on the slippery bottom of the tub. Cleaned them up, then I showered off a bit, got out, dressed, leashes on, left them in the tub while I opened the front door and tried to get them outside before they shook off. Floors stayed a little drier but after the dry off walk I still had to go wring out towels and clean the tub and floor. Haven't washed them inside since they started only eating fresh cooked or raw so don't know if the wet dog smell is gone or not. If I was forced to wash them inside I would now add a shower chair to the shower hose as essential to comfortable dog bathing. No achy back means I can be more patient with wiggly dogs.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

RBark said:


> He's a pain in the arse to get soaked since his coat is pretty waterpoof.


I know how that is!...It is a real p.i.t.a. to get my dogs wet to the skin.
Baths here are given with the hose for dogs that won't fit in the bathtub & in the tub for those who fit & will tolerate it...Occasionally we go in for a professional grooming.
eta: At our old house the neighbor has a clear water creek running across their property...They'd allow us to wash the dogs there...lol...Take 'em for a swim to get good & wet...Then take them to higher ground in the creek, wash them, & take them back into a swimming hole to rinse them...Then back to our house for a rinse with the hose...That was the best way EVER to get my dogs good & clean!


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

I bathe Mya in the kitchen sink. We have a pretty deep sink, and the hose/spray attachment. I don't fill the sink, just hose her down, shampoo then rinse.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to bathe Cadence in the kitchen sink, my tap has a detachable hose so it was easy... but then he went and outgrew it so now I dump him in the tub, fill up the water about halfway (up till his elbows), and get a plastic container and rinse him with that. Shampoo, conditioner, and ear cleaner later, he smells nice!


----------



## ssg (Jan 1, 2010)

I take the easy way out and just throw a ball in the creek. Good exercise for the dog and easy wash!


----------



## TomNakanishi (Mar 16, 2010)

My dogs baths take a long time...

I have a shower head that reaches to the ground, so I wash both my Australian Shepard's in the tub with warm water. I use Groomer's Edge Aromatic first, rinse them, then use the Groomer's Edge Moisture Magic, then rise again.

Afterward, I towel dry them and blow them out with the forced air blower. Making sure to brush the hair in the right direction and fluff it where it needs to be fluffed.

After THAT I take the time to brush them for any mats and trim their
1) Ears
2) Feet/Pads
3) Body
4) Rump
5) Hocks

FINALLY, I spray them with Pink Oil (Sheep product) which keeps their coat shiney and helps keep the dirt off.

Then I'm done. After an hour and a half or so. Lol


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a hose that attaches to the shower head (best investment ever!) for like $20 at Mejier. I put Pebs in the tub, wet her down really well with luke warm water. Shampoo with Tropiclean Papaya 2 in 1 (fall, winter, spring) or Organic Flea Repelling Shampoo & Conditioner from ONP during flea season. Rinse really, really well. The pressure from the hose is awesome and helps to push out any shedding and dead coat. Then I take her out and fluff her up with a towel. Then she proceeds to run hot laps around the house rubbing on any cloths, towel, or piece of furniture to 'dry off' even more.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

RBark said:


> Garden hose soak + shampoo + garden hose rinse + towel dry = Fluffybutt Kobe
> 
> I use a hose attachment on the stream setting and make him dodge it for giggles.
> 
> Just kidding. He's a pain in the arse to get soaked since his coat is pretty waterpoof.


Same here. Backyard, hose, shampoo, rinse, towel dry and let the zoomies begin.. Normally with tons of grass rolling and jumping thrown for style.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My girls go in the tub and I use the shower hose spray head thing to wash them. Using one tub full of water doesn't rinse them well enough for me. It leaves too much residue to dry out their coats. I think they'd kill me if I tried to use the garden hose. They are really anti-cold water. Really. If their bath water is even just a little bit too chilly, you'll know about it.


----------



## ANNAINCA (Mar 9, 2010)

Great info here.
One question: How do y'all clean out the bath tubs after washing the dog? Do you disinfect? how?


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

> Cold weather: I put the dog in the tub, get her very wet by pitcher fulls of water. Shampoo, rinse off. Sometimes I do conditioner and sometimes I don't. After rinsing, she jumps out and are towel dried.
> 
> Warm weather: Hosed until wet, then same as above lol


Ditto, but I never use conditioner. I also use Earthbath - Mango Tango is delish!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Normally he either goes to the groomers or I give him one in the sink. I don't have a detachable hose in the shower and the kitchen sink has a sprayer.

Today, since I had a bad dog mommy day, he had to be hosed off outside.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

ANNAINCA said:


> Great info here.
> One question: How do y'all clean out the bath tubs after washing the dog? Do you disinfect? how?


I just rinse it down. My girls get a bath every week so they aren't particularly dirty. 

I -did- however bleach the tub after we bathed Chipper our foster for the first time the night we brought him home... I also shampooed twice. @[email protected]


----------



## smithgerry (Apr 5, 2010)

I am using dog shampoo.Apply a small amount of dog shampoo available at pet stores'to the top of the head.Do not use dish soap, as it can dry and irritate a dog's skin.Be extremely careful to keep it away from the eyes. Lather down to the tail, including the neck and underside fur. If using a flea shampoo, leave the lather on for the recommended time.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just rinse my bath tub because no one ever uses it except dogs. We only have 2 ppl in our family and both of us don't take baths, we shower in a different bathroom.

I don't have a shower hose in my tub and it takes so long to fill up a tub of water again that I ended up just not doing it. She seems just as clean and she doesn't have try skin, dry coat, etc so we're just doing it that way now. If we bath 2+ dogs we draw another tub of water.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Michiyo, I really like the idea of using a stool...never thought of it myself before, but, I am sure to try it out next time!! 
As far as washing goes, I don't do much "special"..bathtub, wet him down, lather, rinse, condition.
The thing that I find most odd though happens AFTER he gets out of the tub. Most dogs get the crazy "zoomies". Leif DOESN'T. BR door could be wide open, he just sits on a towel & insists on being dried/groomed immediately. I find it a tad bit odd, but, I oblige him.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

yappypappymom said:


> The thing that I find most odd though happens AFTER he gets out of the tub. Most dogs get the crazy "zoomies". Leif DOESN'T. BR door could be wide open, he just sits on a towel & insists on being dried/groomed immediately. I find it a tad bit odd, but, I oblige him.


Consider yourself lucky! Scrappy went so nuts last time...He was rubbing on the floor, the rug, my daughters blankie (ACK!), the couch, my DH's pants...well, just about everything but the towel!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I throw em' in the pond, no kidding.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Keechak said:


> I throw em' in the pond, no kidding.


Our ponds stink! Yesterday Nia jumped into one and came out smelling like dead things! O-O


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I put my dogs in the tub and use a cup to wet and rinse them. It kills my back to lean over. The whole process sucks!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have a spray adapter on the shower just for beast boy. On bath days I tell Buster to "get in the tub" after Ive gotten his bath stuff ready and adjusted the water temp. Spend 15 minutes trying to soak every bit of him. Soap up one side. Tell Bus "turn around", front paws come out of the tub and he turns to face the opposite direction so I can soap the other side. Rinse. When I think Im done rinsing, I rinse again. Condition the same way as soaping. Rinse, rinse and rinse some more. Towel off every part of him I can reach. Get another towel and release the beast from the tub. Buster shakes water all over me and the bathroom. I then finish toweling the rest of him off. Finish drying with the shop vac while Buster naps.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

LuvMyAngels said:


> I have a spray adapter on the shower just for beast boy. On bath days I tell Buster to "get in the tub" after Ive gotten his bath stuff ready and adjusted the water temp. Spend 15 minutes trying to soak every bit of him. Soap up one side. Tell Bus "turn around", front paws come out of the tub and he turns to face the opposite direction so I can soap the other side. Rinse. When I think Im done rinsing, I rinse again. Condition the same way as soaping. Rinse, rinse and rinse some more. Towel off every part of him I can reach. Get another towel and release the beast from the tub. Buster shakes water all over me and the bathroom. I then finish toweling the rest of him off. Finish drying with the shop vac while Buster naps.


Wow that's a long process!


----------



## goldenmnm (Sep 13, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> Hose to adaptor on kitchen faucet so I have warm water.
> Dog on leash, young dog on low table, old dog on lawn, me in chair armed with some cookies, comb, shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> Old lab mix with dense short coat, water on, dog tied to chair, squirt water on one side, shampoo, add more water to actually get her wet and soap up, turn and repeat on other side. Turn, rinse first side then other side. Repeat with conditioner. Move to patio and dry with HV, takes about 20 minutes. Wipe out ears and done.
> ...





What kind of attachment to you have for your kitchen sink? I'd love to bath mine outside. I have a booster bath but haven't used it since I've only had it in th winter months and don't want to freeze them to death with super cold water outside.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

luvntzus said:


> Wow that's a long process!


It usually takes about 2 hours to bathe and dry. He's huge though. Currently a skinny 140lbs at almost 14 months. He'll likely top out around 160-170lbs


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

We usually fill the tub up just a little bit (which takes long enough cause our water pressure here sucks), then use the detachable showerhead to wet her down, shampoo, rinse, towel dry. Now let me just say, I need to get into my bathing suit (or my birthday-suit) to give her bath.. because keeping her in that tub is a workout. I usually have to dry my entire bathroom after a Stella-bath.



Jod-dog said:


> Consider yourself lucky! Scrappy went so nuts last time...He was rubbing on the floor, the rug, my daughters blankie (ACK!), the couch, my DH's pants...well, just about everything but the towel!


Stella does this everytime she gets a bath... She uses the rest of my home to dry off what the towel didn't dry off. After-bath zoomies. haha. She actually rubs against the walls! (and the couches, bed, chairs, legs, etc.)


----------



## champsmama (Mar 11, 2010)

Champ gets bathed in the bathtub. He stands at the end away from the faucet and I am in the middle filling up the cup and dumping the water on him. Shampoo, rinse forever. Drying off is the pits as he doesn't sit still and as soon as you open the bathroom door he is off and running! After he is all done I rinse the tub, spray it with tub cleaner and rinse it out.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

My dog is balding, so bathing him is pretty easy and he's good about it. Tub, shampoo, handheld shower with warm water, towel dry and then tell him to roll on the towel and he'll get lots of treats. 

He then proceeds to go wild and wipe himself on my bed. I don't disinfect - don't see the need to - we're probably grosser than he is.


----------



## Airedale Mom (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my pup to be old enough to come home with me, but believe me I've already thought of the bathing issue! She'll be small enough at first to bathe in the laundry tub. When she outgrows that, I have a large walk-in shower in the master bath that I'll use. It has built in seating (how convenient!). I'm looking for a new fixture that has a long hand-held attachment. Can anyone recommend one? I'll just suit up in a bathing suit and we'll lather and rinse together, LOL!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I was washing Nea in the sink with a washcloth for awhile, but now she's too big. She's graduating to the tub next time. =)

Icesis gets put in the tub, with the hand held shower attachment. She gets soaped up and rinsed off, though sometimes I let some conditioner sit on her furnishings for a bit. She gets blowdried afterwards and then set free to do her 'post-bath zoomies' all over the house' 



luvntzus said:


> I put my dogs in the tub and use a cup to wet and rinse them. It kills my back to lean over. The whole process sucks!


I'm noticing this lately when I bathe Icesis in the tub... my back starts to hurt. Thank goodness her bath only lasts a few minutes!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Once the weather gets warm, Wally will meet Mr. Sprinkly Wand (Wally thinks: I-I don't really like Mr. Sprinkly Wand) and get a nice outdoor shower while watering the garden. Then...oh look, the dog's all wet - might as well give him a bath!

Of course, I think sometimes I'll just "water" him (accidentally...ahem...of course) and then put him through the sprint cycle - i.e. get zoomies, chase me around, shake eleventy billion times, and then he's dry enough to come in. 

Ah...summer.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

goldenmnm said:


> What kind of attachment to you have for your kitchen sink? I'd love to bath mine outside. I have a booster bath but haven't used it since I've only had it in th winter months and don't want to freeze them to death with super cold water outside.


I have a gizmo I bought on ebay with male faucet thread on one end and male hose thread on the other. Big Box hardware stores sell them but my faucet's set up wouldn't let the adapter screw on enough to make it secure. This one didn't work but gives the idea. I unscrew the aerator and screw the adapter on. Basically like a water bed fill kit or aquarium python.
WATTS 3/4 In. x 3/4 In. Brass Hose Adapter 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xhc/R-100638192/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I've taken the plastic dog crate apart and use the bottom 1/2 on the patio to help catch the fur from being washed into the lawn. I'm another one for the garden hose outside.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

I usually fill the tub about half way..which is basically up to Lexi's "knees". Then I soak her with a cup using the tub water. Shampoo and rinse with the tub water(even as it gets soapy) and then I turn on the shower head for the final rinse. I don't use conditioner, her fur is nice and shiny/soft without it.


----------



## PiedmontMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I am also waiting for my pup to come home.

In the meantime I am anticipating all the grooming needs for a Bichon Frises. I intend to wash my pup in my laundry room sink with what groomers call a bowser blaster. I purchased a 6 foot garden hose at Home Depot (usually used to hook up to the outdoor faucet and then over the garden bed and attach to a hose caddy) and an Ortho dial n spray (usually used to spray liquid fertilizer or weed killer) which attaches to the 6 foot garden hose which attaches to the laundry room faucet. I will put in the Ortho sprayer the appropriate amount of doggy shampoo. When the water gets up to the correct temperature I will attach the hose to the faucet and spray away. The water will enter the sprayer and mix with the shampoo. I expect to have to experiment a bit with water pressure, water temperature and shampoo amounts. One thing I’ve learned in my research, sudsy shampoo does not mean a good shampoo. Just means a lot of suds to have to rinse out and isn’t necessarily the best thing for a dog’s skin. 

I’ll let you all know how it works out when I try it for real. That won’t be until mid-June probably.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm with RBark and TxRider on this one. Soak, shampoo, and rinse (usually rinsing multiple times) with the hose in the backyard in the summer towel her off and let her the go roll in the grass xP . And in the winter, honestly I'm not sure we've ever given her a full bath in the winter. 

Shadow gets groomed every 8 weeks so we usually don't need to bathe him inbetween visits. If we do, its usually in the laundry room in the mud sink same general process as with Belle, but we always blowdry and brush out his hair Sometimes if its really hot out he also gets the hose.


----------



## ozzy29 (Mar 25, 2010)

If I have to give him a bath inside...yuck, I use the stand up shower.. Then I can spray the whole area off when he is done. I swear it takes longer to clean the bathroom after the bath than the bath and blow drying combined!!! Summer is out in a small kids pool with a hose adapter from the house. 
They have a coin pet wash near me and I think I am going to give that a try. They get the mess...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I FINALLY wound up getting one of those shower attachments that have the coil & handle...it works HEAPS better than the filling tub/using a cup method!! I cannot believe that it took me sooooo long to get one either - it has saved me tons of time being bent over the side of the bathtub!! *HOORAY for me*


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I take her to a grooming salon and use their "Self Wash" service. She's too big to be comfortably bathed in my house (because she HATES it), but not comfortable being left at a groomer, so this is a win/win for us.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

yappypappymom said:


> I FINALLY wound up getting one of those shower attachments that have the coil & handle...it works HEAPS better than the filling tub/using a cup method!! I cannot believe that it took me sooooo long to get one either - it has saved me tons of time being bent over the side of the bathtub!! *HOORAY for me*


Me to. I got mine at PetSmart. Can't believe I did the Kill your back with the bucket method for so long.

I use a bathtub no one else uses. But when my dog had Giardia (and I was bathing her) I would spray down the tub and tile floor with 1:10 bleech and water solution in a hand held spray bottle.


----------



## SandyPuppy (Aug 8, 2009)

I fill up the tub and get in with my dog. I take my shower first so I don't get my nasty human stink on them. Lather them up good with the same shampoo I use (suave coconut), rinse us both with the detachable shower thingy, towel dry, blow dry, brush.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I usually bathe the paps in the grooming shop tub, so it's no big deal  Everything I need is in there, and usually both dogs get conditioned (at least their feathering). We have a full tub sized walk-in shower for large dogs that has been an absolute GODSEND for grooming huge dogs! (Think obese dogs, dogs with bad hips/elbows and you don't want to jar them around....or irish wolfhounds... ) 
I've bathed Auz outside, in my shorts and tee-shirt. Tie him to a tree and get scrubbing with a bucket of soapy water and start hosing him off, right next to the sign that said "PROFESSIONAL GROOMING". Bad idea  Auz hasn't had a bath in awhile, but when he does it usually consists of me getting soaked. I'll be standing there, rinsing away, and he'll screw up his ears and tilt his head like he's going to shake off. I dart out of the room and around the door, and peer back in. He's standing there, gazing at me like I'm nuts. I walk back up to him and out of the blue he shakes off and sends a spray of water clear across the bathing room AND the grooming shop, and douses me. Brat. I think he thinks it's funny 
I used to give Dude and Tag baths in the kitchen sink, but it seemed pretty pointless trashing my kitchen and making them mad when I have a full service station about 20 paces away


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

Get a pet shower. There are kinds that hook up to a faucet or a shower. They allow you to then hook up a flexible hose with a sprayer. You can then get the dog all wet, no need to keep water in the tub, shampoo the dog, do a great rinse. Save water and your dog will love it. Mine does! Also great for just washing feet and bellies or getting snow stuck all over the legs melted away quickly and easily. (Can't you tell I live in the north.... I'm not ready for this winter stuff!)


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

We have one of those massage shower heads with a hose, so I use that. I wet her down, soap her up, then rinse with the shower head.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Summer - outside with a hose

winter - in the tub with a shower hose attachment. I use Earthbath... its the no smell, clear one because Maddie is really sensitive to most shampoos.

Most dogs get After Bath Zoomiez... Maddie gets After Bath Depressionz


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I clean ears before the bath. In the winter, I put them in the bathtub and soak them down with the massage showerhead. The shampoo is dilluted w/water, so I put it in an old dishwash container and apply the shampoo, using my bare hands and a sponge to get down to the skin, and between the pads and toes. Then thoroughly rinse, and have them "shake" excess water. Then I use the HV dryer while they're standing in the tub to blow most of the water from their coat. While they're standing on the grooming table, I keep a towel over the area I'm not blow drying, so it doesn't start to dry kinky. Drying and fluff drying/brushing takes me about 1.5 to 2 hours per dog.

In the summer, I hose 'em down outside, using a spray attachment on the hose.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

Do you all do a special ear cleaning routine? I just wash hers out with a washcloth like I do the kids. 

Also, for the under-eye goobers, I use a toothbrush. Anyone else do this? I've found it's the easiest way to get her face clean.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

All four of mine get bathed in the Tub Soak down, The Bostons and Pug is the easiest, Wally takes a bit more cause he has bit of a wirey coat., Soap up really good, then rinse rinse rinse...no conditioner, Blow dry and towel dry and then let em run off the rest of the dampness.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Angel's_mom said:


> Do you all do a special ear cleaning routine? I just wash hers out with a washcloth like I do the kids.
> 
> Also, for the under-eye goobers, I use a toothbrush. Anyone else do this? I've found it's the easiest way to get her face clean.


I use a flea comb on the eye goobers, after they've been dampened with warm water. Dude used to get some nasty tear staining going on, with matting. How I don't know, the hair under his eyes is like 1/8 cm. long. The flea comb got the gunk out so I could rinse it well. I've used a toothbrush before, but if it's really goobery it seems to me like (general) you could irritate the area even more by scrubbing (unless of course there is no other way).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I stick him in the sink! haha. It works. 

Thanks for the toothbrush and flea comb tip. Jackson typically doesn't get eye boogers but sometimes it will get runny and then I never know how to clean it properly.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I bathe Lola every other week in my kitchen sink with shampoo and conditioner. I don't fill the sink up, just use the hair washing attachment. 

2 months ago, Lola had the WORST eye staining/boogies ever. I've almost completely gotten rid of them (the roots are growing out pure white) by wiping her face every night with John Paul Ear and Eye wipes. So now our nightly routine goes like this: 1) sprayed with conditioner 2) combed down 3) Wipe the face. She HATES it, but it's working really well and she looks great.


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to work at a grooming salon, and the owner still allows me to use her elevated tub to bathe him between grooms. My parents don't really like the smell of the conditioner, so I usually only use it on the really oddly textured hair on his tail and back of his rear legs.

Sometimes during the summer we bathe him at home, in which case my mother and I just take him out onto the deck and use the garden hose. That's usually only on really hot days, though.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

So far Bosley goes to the groomer for full service then two weeks in between I give him a bath at the self-service dog wash. The water there is on the cold side, so during the winter I may wash him in the kitchen sink like I do the cats.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I use a flea comb on the eye goobers, after they've been dampened with warm water. Dude used to get some nasty tear staining going on, with matting. How I don't know, the hair under his eyes is like 1/8 cm. long. The flea comb got the gunk out so I could rinse it well. I've used a toothbrush before, but if it's really goobery it seems to me like (general) you could irritate the area even more by scrubbing (unless of course there is no other way).


It doesn't take a lot of scrubbing for her, just a couple swipes with the toothbrush. Her eye goobers aren't bad. Her hair is black under her eyes so you don't see anything until she gets wet from bathing, then I hate when I notice it while I'm combing her out after bath.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Angel's_mom said:


> It doesn't take a lot of scrubbing for her, just a couple swipes with the toothbrush. Her eye goobers aren't bad. Her hair is black under her eyes so you don't see anything until she gets wet from bathing, then I hate when I notice it while I'm combing her out after bath.


Sorry, I heard "eye boogars" and immediately thought "tear staining". My bad   But yeah, for boogers a toothbrush works well. For boogars and tears (sounds like a cheap dog food, like kibbles and bits lol) I use a flea comb  Since having Dude on sporatic raw (he eats probably half raw half kibble) his tear staining has decreased significantly!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

I wash my big dogs in the bath tub. I wet them down, shampoo them up, then turn the water back on and use a pitcher to rinse them off. repeat.

I wash my small dogs in the kitchen sink .. the same way. They don't like standing in water at all.


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

Fortunately for me, Kevin does almost all of the bathing of Roma outside on the lawn in the afternoon when it's warm, and Roma can dry thoroughly before the sun goes down. He wets her down with the hose, scrubs her up real good, rinses her thoroughly, and then comes the best part for Roma... the towel drying massage! She just loves that part. With winter coming on, she'll mostly go to the groomers for her baths.


----------



## melisssaparker46 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm pretty convenient and also my dog with pail and a big cup.


----------



## Simple_me_Kim (Oct 17, 2010)

Washing both my dogs is very different. Wooki hasn't been washed yet, but tonight he's in for his first bath. With Pepe the poodle its easy. I fill the tub poor water over him with a large cup and repeat maybe four times, I only have to use about a dime size of shampoo on him, then I rinse pull him out of the tub and dry him down. See, he's easy!

Molly the Lhasa mix is not. She has two coats, we try to keep her coat trimmed unless the weather is very cold. In Nebraska we always kept it long, and just brushed her out. Texas has these spiny things in the grass called burs. They get stuck in her fur and are impossible to get out, so we have to keep her cut. Molly doesn't like to be bathed. I have to fill the tub almost all the way. She will stand up and lean on me or the side of the tub. Molly takes forever to get wet, and because she has such thick hair I have to use a bit more shampoo. I use a little bit of conditioner too, it helps with the bur problem. I have to drain the water to get her out of the tub, otherwise she will run past me and if the door isn't closed out of the bathroom. She takes two adult towels to fully dry!

After the bathes I give them a nice biscuit treat. I don't feed my dogs any kind of human food for many different reasons. However with Wooki we may start feeding him the occasional egg to boost his weight.


----------



## morningbirds (Oct 4, 2010)

The upstairs bathroom has a detachable showerhead, so I stand Arthur in the tub (no water in it) and spray him down with the detachable showerhead, then prop it up so it continues to spray on him while I shampoo him, then rinse him off. He absolutely freaking LOVES taking a shower, and I usually spray him until he starts to shiver and then he whines when I turn the water off, haha. I'm glad that he likes it because he rolls in so much crap that I have to bathe him every two weeks. 

After the shower he gets his nails done if needed, his teeth brushed if needed, a good thorough towelling, a blow dry if he'll let us, a brush (which he loves) and lots of treats and snuggles.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't wash my dog just for the sake of washing her, because she stays pretty clean anyway, and whenever she is trimmed (poodle x) she gets a bath too, so that is enough bathing for her. But when she does get dirty and all of her is dirty, I put her under the shower and use the detachable shower head. But that doesn't really reach her paws, so if it's just her paws that are dirty and I specifically want her paws clean (like a few weeks ago when she ran around in mud on a beach and cut her paw) I put her in a bathtub with a little bit of water in it.


----------

